# Van Helsing's Anna's boot?



## jingles (Sep 8, 2009)

My friends and I are doing the vampire theme this year....I get to be Anna Valerious from Van Helsing (yay!!) but I don't think I'm going to be able to swing those boots. I could do spats, but I'd REALLY rather have the boots.....at a reasonable price (as in, NOT $1,000!! Yikes!). But maybe $200 (preferably, less). Any suggestions? They don't have to be perfect, but NOT 4 inch heels, either!

TIA!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Making them is probably your best/cheapest bet. 

Google Image Result for http://www.cosplay.com/i/costumes/200/66737.jpg

This has a pretty decent explanation of how she put together her costume... I would think using low heeled riding boots (english riding boots, not western cowboy boots) or regular calf height boots you either already have or could find for cheap would be a good base.


----------



## jingles (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow! That is a great tutorial! Thanks so much!!

PS I'm a Hallowe'en bride, too!! 1998! Congratulations!!


----------

